# Gambler shot attempt



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Heipparallaa vaan :wave:

Today I tried Gambler shot second time and when I saw piece of card flying I was so happy but...


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

good shootin nonetheless


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Ah man that was just heartbreaking to watch that card not cut all the way, really good shooting though I've tried a couple times just lighting a match but no matter how perfect I feel my shots are I can't get a light


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fantastic shooting, great video.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey man I would take that shot any day! Nice shooting! I really like your setup.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That was an excellent attempt. You are so close ... I am sure you will get it before too long. Just keep at it.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

andypandy1 said:


> good shootin nonetheless


Thanks andy 



Luck over skill said:


> Ah man that was just heartbreaking to watch that card not cut all the way, really good shooting though I've tried a couple times just lighting a match but no matter how perfect I feel my shots are I can't get a light


Thanks, same here. Flame was so big that I wasn't able to see that only part of the card teared 



Tag said:


> Fantastic shooting, great video.


Thank You Tag 



Ibojoe said:


> Hey man I would take that shot any day! Nice shooting! I really like your setup.


Thanks Ibojoe :thumbsup:



Charles said:


> That was an excellent attempt. You are so close ... I am sure you will get it before too long. Just keep at it.
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


Thank You Charles, I can try this only once a week so it can take a while


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

Nice shooting!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tony the slinger said:


> Nice shooting!


Thanks Tony


----------



## coveman (Sep 11, 2016)

Great shooting! No worries man, you own it. I bet you'll get it long before the snow melts.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

coveman said:


> Great shooting! No worries man, you own it. I bet you'll get it long before the snow melts.


Thanks coveman, temperature is now +3°C and all snow is almost gone anic:


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Great shooting Kal!
I know...
But surely you'll do it very soon!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Great shooting Kal!
> I know...
> But surely you'll do it very soon!


Thanks mate 

I may have a chance to try this again this weekend.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Not yet


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

It's just a matter of time before you reach your goal. Great shooting


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh man that must be frustrating, ur so close though man don't give up. I still can't even light a match and I've been trying for awhile now


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> It's just a matter of time before you reach your goal. Great shooting


Thanks Tag :wave:



Luck over skill said:


> Oh man that must be frustrating, ur so close though man don't give up. I still can't even light a match and I've been trying for awhile now


Not frustrating, I'm just not good enough 
This once a week shooting affects a bit also, not same kind of routine like then when it's possible to shoot every day.
In the rules 15 mm is biggest ammo that is allowed to use but if I don't get this done with 3/8" steel then I just have to
practise more (or leave it, not a real option  )


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I know you are accurate enough in your shooting, your other videos prove that. One thing you might try is having a contrasting color hose holding the match. Is your target level with slingshot? You do so well cutting cards, are you shooting the same height when you try the gambler? It has to be something simple, you are accurate enough.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> I know you are accurate enough in your shooting, your other videos prove that.


Thanks Tag.

Target is same level with slingshot and nothing has change with my catchbox setup.

I think my biggest problem is limited shooting time and over trying.

Next attempt again next weekend.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Having not accomplished this feat myself, I am reluctant to give advice .... But, what the heck!!!!

Be sure your velocity is well up. Try shortening your bands a bit. Your accuracy is very good, so probably it is best not to mess with your current shooting form to extend your draw length. But shortening your band length (or using a more aggressive taper) will increase your velocity ... unless you are already maxing out your bands. Just a thought ... keep at it!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm ready to next weekend :king:

Charles, advices are always welcome.

New bandset is attached, old one had about 700-800 shots behind and I found hole from both sides where pouch is tied.

Spare slingshot is ready too


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sounds good!!! I will keep my fingers crossed for you.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Charles said:


> Sounds good!!! I will keep my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Thank You Charles 

No luck today.

Fortunately I still have a lot of sticks and playing cards


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Kalevala said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds good!!! I will keep my fingers crossed for you.
> ...


Once again, an excellent effort!!! You will get this ... just keep at it.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

To me, this is the hardest shot to make. That was an awesome attempt! You'll get it soon. Keep trying!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks guys 



Ibojoe said:


> To me, this is the hardest shot to make.


Cutting cards feels so easy when comparing to this.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Kalevala said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with you completely.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Had some close ones today and one or two without a fire :thumbsdown:

so this will continue


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow that is just crazy close! You'll get it. I really enjoy your videos


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Your accuracy is is right on, its just a matter of time. I admire your determination.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Lovely shooting. You will get this. Keep it up!!! :wave:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks guys :wave:

I may have to make a small change to my matchstick attachment to get this finally done.


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Great shooting Man Ur pretty much almost have it, i know u live in another country but what kind of matches are u using because I still can't get one to light for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Luck over skill said:


> Great shooting Man Ur pretty much almost have it, i know u live in another country but what kind of matches are u using because I still can't get one to light for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks  , I use Penley Strike anywhere kitchen matches.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Bad shooting day and hangover


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

It's just a matter of time before you com let the gamblers shot. Maybe you should try shooting it while you are drinking adult beverages???????? just kidding. Hang in there


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Soooo ... you are telling me that shooting a slingshot is not a cure for a hangover .....

Just keep shooting ... you will get this.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks Tag and Charles :wave:



Tag said:


> Maybe you should try shooting it while you are drinking adult beverages just kiddin


There might be small relaxing kind of effect if having drink or two while shooting :blink:



Charles said:


> shooting a slingshot is not a cure for a hangover .....


Maybe if shooting something bigger uke:


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Man you would be awesome in a match breaking competition! Or a card cutting competition!! Just a matter of time till you get both. Enjoyed the video. Thanks


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

You will get it soon, I'm sure


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Man you would be awesome in a match breaking competition! Or a card cutting competition!! Just a matter of time till you get both. Enjoyed the video. Thanks


I keep my fingers crossed that I have some good luck (and not shaking hands) next Saturday so that You guys don't have to watch 20 more videos like these five


----------



## Keith.B.Nimble (Jul 15, 2014)

Kalevala

Been enjoying your videos. Keep up the great work. It almost makes me want to try for some badges.


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Keep on bringing the videos man I keep thinking ur next shot is gonna get it done

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Keith.B.Nimble said:


> Kalevala
> 
> Been enjoying your videos. Keep up the great work. It almost makes me want to try for some badges.


Thanks Keith


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Sorry guys but this is going to continue


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I can't tell you how many times I have tried this over the last few years ... but I still have not done it. Soooo, my advice is to just keep trying. You seem to be very close.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Hang in there, you are so close. I know you will get it soon


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks Charles and Tag :wave:


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Change the type of matches !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Dr J said:


> Change the type of matches !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing wrong with these matches, I'm just not good enough


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

You are good enough ! For the number of times you hit the match, something has to be wrong with them however, since you think the are ok, will presume it is your desire to practice hitting the match and not lighting it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Dr J said:


> You are good enough ! For the number of times you hit the match, something has to be wrong with them however, since you think they are ok, I will presume it is your desire to practice hitting the match and not lighting it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Congratulations !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Georges Gaggo (Dec 12, 2015)

Sounds bad and silly, but your ongoing failing is a big motivation for me to go on trying myself. Buddy, you are not alone. There are others out there constantly trying and failing: or match ligths but the card .... or the card's cut but the damn match .... and so on over and over again. May be I'll also post a fracaso video (in fact I once did in the beginners card cut competition). So my fazit: keep on going 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Georges Gaggo said:


> Sounds bad and silly, but your ongoing failing is a big motivation for me to go on trying myself. Buddy, you are not alone. There are others out there constantly trying and failing: or match ligths but the card .... or the card's cut but the **** match .... and so on over and over again. May be I'll also post a fracaso video (in fact I once did in the beginners card cut competition). So my fazit: keep on going
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


Thanks GG, always nice to watch shooting vids :thumbsup:

There is so many "one shot, one kill" videos that I thought it can be a good thing to show that everythig may not be so easy what it looks like :banghead: 

Perhaps today is The Day...


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Keep it up man! It's gonna make getting it that much sweeter! Enjoyed your videos a lot so far!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks Ibojoe :wave:

Here is latest attempt. First hour goes to trying to calm down and when I'm perfect mood for shooting I have to stop and go home, but I'm gettig closer


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Man you got one of each!!!!!! It's coming!!!! By the time you hit it your gonna be one great shot!!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

For you .... the flaming card badge !!!! :headbang:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Charles said:


> For you .... the flaming card badge !!!! :headbang:
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Ou yeah :headbang: :banana: :headbang: :banana:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

You are one amazing shooter!!!!! I am not doubting your accuracy, but I would like offer one suggestion. I feel that if you turned the match so it is at a right angle to the card you will succeed the next time. Check out TreeFork's videos. Looking forward to your next attempt.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> I am not doubting your accurac. I feel that if you turned the match so it is at a right angle to the card you will succeed the next time.


I am  . Right angle and gap big enough (and/or loosely matchstick attachment) so that matchsticks head is not crushed.

And that one perfect hit...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Wim cheering for you


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm cheering for you


----------



## Keith.B.Nimble (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm kinda hoping he doesn't get it. Not that I don't want him to succeed, I am just enjoying the videos that much.

Keith


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Keith.B.Nimble said:


> I'm kinda hoping he doesn't get it. Not that I don't want him to succeed, I am just enjoying the videos that much.
> 
> Keith


Thanks Keith :wave:

it is highly likely that more videos will be coming 

I may have to do a compilation of my successful Gambler shots.... :rofl: (just kidding)


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Interesting, how two similar slingshots with similar bandsets can be so different to shoot with.

Somehow shooting with my green Scorpion was much easier yesterday than with my black one.

And here is the latest video


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow!!!!! You did it! I knew it was coming. Awesome shot!! Did you keep track of how many cards it took? Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

What's next?


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Wow!!!!! You did it! I knew it was coming. Awesome shot!! Did you keep track of how many cards it took? Congratulations!!!!!!!


Thanks Ibojoe 

I'm not sure, but I guess about hundred cards.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> What's next?


Something bigger and easier like beer can and maybe after that something smaller again


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!! I know your dedication and persistence have made others realize that they too can achieve their goals if they keep at it.( me included) You and many others on this Forum are perfect role models for young and old alike. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!! I know your dedication and persistence have made others realize that they too can achieve their goals if they keep at it.( me included) You and many others on this Forum are perfect role models for young and old alike. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks a lot Tag :wave:

Eight Saturdays, 2-2,5 hours / Saturday, about hundred cards and matchstics and finally one perfect shot.

I'm not going to try this again soon...


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Slo mo Gambler


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Congrats on getting this very tough shot!!! I just saw this thread and love the changes you made on your set up and your dedication to it.

Keep on shooting and have lots of fun.

Todd


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Congratulations, the power of persistence aptly demonstrated. Thanks for sharing. 
Next project?


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Great shot mate!!!
I'm happy for you!!!
Welcome in the club!!!
No more gambler video ahahah :rofl:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

GrayWolf said:


> Congrats on getting this very tough shot!!! I just saw this thread and love the changes you made on your set up and your dedication to it.
> 
> Keep on shooting and have lots of fun.
> 
> Todd


Thanks Todd :wave: , two months and I can shoot more often than once a week


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Dr J said:


> Congratulations, the power of persistence aptly demonstrated. Thanks for sharing.
> Next project?


Thank You Dr J.

Don't know yet


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Great shot mate!!!
> I'm happy for you!!!
> Welcome in the club!!!
> No more gambler video ahahah :rofl:


Thank You very much Genoa :wave:

I'm not sure why I don't like the idea of trying this again next Saturday...


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Great job!


----------

